# How dangerous is it?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

New 150G rimless. First time full with the water.





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

The largest rimless tank I've seen is roughly 200-225 gallons (saw two). One had euro bracing (4" down the center) and the other had metal bracing. Largest tank I've seen with no bracing is 79 gallons.

Height is the limiting factor in rimless tanks, usually can't exceed 20". Let us know how it works out!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> The largest rimless tank I've seen is roughly 200-225 gallons (saw two). One had euro bracing (4" down the center) and the other had metal bracing. Largest tank I've seen with no bracing is 79 gallons.
> 
> Height is the limiting factor in rimless tanks, usually can't exceed 20". Let us know how it works out!


It means you did not see many tanks. All plastic trims on the John tanks do not hold anything just for cosmetic purposes. I seen there tank probably ~ 250G with the trimp around attached with tape, just to keep it in place
My is 60x28x20", but do you know what is it, because it could be to late 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

The light colored areas are where the silicone has not adhered to the glass. This could be due to the silicone not being cured properly, as I stated in your other thread 5-7 days is necessary to properly cure the joints, during which time the tank should not be moved or touched so that the silicone can properly bond to the glass. Sorry about this but I would not trust that tank to last long term.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Redddogg69 said:


> The light colored areas are where the silicone has not adhered to the glass. This could be due to the silicone not being cured properly, as I stated in your other thread 5-7 days is necessary to properly cure the joints, during which time the tank should not be moved or touched so that the silicone can properly bond to the glass. Sorry about this but I would not trust that tank to last long term.


Hmmmm yes the tank has the appearance already, of a tank that has experienced the ware and tare of a tank that is 10 years old. Certainly not reasuring, especially in a week old rimless tank, that is placed in a nicely finished room in your home.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Was gonna post some scary leak videos to freak you out...

Personally I wouldn't worry too much; looks kinda like mine, and many other joints I've seen around. I can't recall anyone ever having issue with John's tanks...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

How about sending pictures to John and voicing your concern? If it's uncertain, I'm sure he'd admit it (especially while the "moved too soon" excuse is valid) and re-silicone it rather than risk it flooding the living room of a guy who knows a lot of his current and potential customers...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*posting this for Kev*

this is your worst case scenario, just a mess up room, dripping ceiling and your wife will never let you keep fish again


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> How about sending pictures to John and voicing your concern? If it's uncertain, I'm sure he'd admit it (especially while the "moved too soon" excuse is valid) and re-silicone it rather than risk it flooding the living room of a guy who knows a lot of his current and potential customers...


+1

Retail is more about selling a relationship than just selling stuff. 



bigfishy said:


> *posting this for Kev*
> 
> this is your worst case scenario, just a mess up room, dripping ceiling and your wife will never let you keep fish again


 THAT... is a good one. If I did that it would pretty much ruin my permission to ever have a tank again. (BTW, is that your photo?)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That picture makes me want to sell off my tanks and go with nanos 



bigfishy said:


> *posting this for Kev*
> 
> this is your worst case scenario, just a mess up room, dripping ceiling and your wife will never let you keep fish again


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words 

Here is the answer from ReefCentral:"That can happen when any tank is filled with water.. That being said at my store we always wait a minimum of 2 weeks from building the tank to filling it with water."

I have no clue about silicon work and how tanks are made.
I got tank on Sunday and asked John how long should I wait. I was told 2 days. I assume John knows what he is talking about and he would not say it in purpose to make thinks worse 

Visited Alex now and he has the same but smaller spots on his tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

carmenh said:


> That picture makes me want to sell off my tanks and go with nanos


scary.....i never had a big tank but i did flood my floor, 2x!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Was gonna post some scary leak videos to freak you out...
> 
> Personally I wouldn't worry too much; looks kinda like mine, and many other joints I've seen around. I can't recall anyone ever having issue with John's tanks...


Thanks, please visit and try to explain it to my wife 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> Thanks for the kind words
> 
> Here is the answer from ReefCentral:"That can happen when any tank is filled with water.. That being said at my store we always wait a minimum of 2 weeks from building the tank to filling it with water."
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've already got the answer to your question from a bunch of people with no financial investment in your tank, but it also sounds like your not satisfied with the answers you've been given.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Sounds like you've already got the answer to your question from a bunch of people with no financial investment in your tank, but it also sounds like your not satisfied with the answers you've been given.


The problem that there are 50/50 answers and what you suggest that I will close the thread for your pleasure

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

2 days is a really short time to wait for just being built to fully cured. ReefCentral has the correct mindset of waiting 2 weeks to be safe.

Not to scare you but a friend of mine had his 120 gallon rimless split open from the bottom right corner. If he were home, it would have been an easy save. I'm assuming it started off slow but once you get a leak, the pressure increases. When he came home from work, roughly half of the tank was empty. He just renovated his living room with new hardwood a month earlier. His problem was he setup the tank with water 2 days after he got it. 

Not really sure who you bought it from but I would call them and ask when the exact build date was. A rimless is leak-proof like any other tank, as long as it's done right


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> The problem that there are 50/50 answers and what you suggest that I will close the thread for your pleasure


Not sure why you think I would get any pleasure from your situation? I'm posting merely to help. Personally I always error on the side of caution. To answer one of your questions from reef central, draining the tank now will not help, as any damage that was done will not be reversible without taking the tank apart and rebuilding it. Best bet at this time is to talk to John, and either ask for a new tank or chance that it will hold. I wish you the best.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Not sure why you think I would get any pleasure from your situation? I'm posting merely to help. Personally I always error on the side of caution.


you are right about caution and thanks for help, but I am just trying to get more info, which is not consistent. Many says it is OK and nobody directly says that it will brake tomorrow.
I assume if John said I should wait 2 days (I waited 3), he did not do it intentionally in order to screw me.
many people say they seen many tanks with these marks, which were lasting for years.
I have many bubbles on my Miracles tank. there is no way to know if this tank will last.

I do not really worry, if it will leak. I am trying to find out if it will not opens tomorrow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Greg, for whatever it's worth, I've seen those silicone bubbles in tanks from John, Miracles and Thems other guys I can't remember te name of now (aquarium obsessed? Dunno). My tank has them here and there too - and so at its still in one piece 

Anyhow, maybe let it sit a few days just with few and see if the bubbles change. Did you notice them at all before filling?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

sig said:


> you are right about caution and thanks for help, but I am just trying to get more info, which is not consistent. Many says it is OK and nobody directly says that it will brake tomorrow.


That tank will brake tomorrow.

   Gotcha in a real pickle now Greg.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Greg, for whatever it's worth, I've seen those silicone bubbles in tanks from John, Miracles and Thems other guys I can't remember te name of now (aquarium obsessed? Dunno). My tank has them here and there too - and so at its still in one piece
> 
> Anyhow, maybe let it sit a few days just with few and see if the bubbles change. Did you notice them at all before filling?


I'm not an expert on this matter. It may hold and last forever, but aesthetically and esp on a brand new rimless, I personally would expect perfect seams, polished edges and no bubbles.

Having said that, John could ease the pain with a tankful of your favourite corals and fish!!!

Sorry to hear your troubles Greg. I hope you end up happy in the end, regardless.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

As many have said, I hope this works out to the best.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> I'm not an expert on this matter. It may hold and last forever, but aesthetically and esp on a brand new rimless, I personally would expect perfect seams, polished edges and no bubbles.
> 
> Having said that, John could ease the pain with a tankful of your favourite corals and fish!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear your troubles Greg. I hope you end up happy in the end, regardless.


when I ordered from John, I knew what to expect in a quality.If you would expect "perfect seams, polished edges and no bubbles.", you are looking at least around ~ $1500 from Miracles for this tank.
For the third of this price I will survive with the current looks of the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Greg, for whatever it's worth, I've seen those silicone bubbles in tanks from John, Miracles and Thems other guys I can't remember te name of now (aquarium obsessed? Dunno). My tank has them here and there too - and so at its still in one piece
> 
> Anyhow, maybe let it sit a few days just with few and see if the bubbles change. Did you notice them at all before filling?


Thanks Eric.
I spoke with the guy who runs aquarium installation and maintenance service and I was told that tanks ( from all companies) get these bubbles. One get more and another less. He seen thank that got leak after one week and there were no bubbles at all.
I will let it sit with the water until Sunday morning and will go ahead. the worst case scenario that I will call 50seven for the renovations  or it will be another reason to get bigger tank from the Miracles 

In 1998, I got new 65G from BA and it started to leak seriously ofter 1 week.
The BA exchanged the tank, but I replaced few feet of the parquet. and it was in the condo 
As we Russians say: " you can not know if you will win a fight, until you get in it." 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

One thing you can say about you Greg, is no one can fault you attitude. Looks good on you.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like moisture stuck in the seam, If it is I dont see how it could cause a issue with the Beed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Looks like moisture stuck in the seam, If it is I dont see how it could cause a issue with the Beed.


Sorry, what is the meaning of the "beed". I waited for your comments 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think he means bead. It is the line of silicone between the two panes of glass. I think the definition is a line of continuously applied ductile material, such as solder or caulking compound.(or silicone)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

the bead of Silicon thats in the corner of the seam. Sorry about the spelling errors, I need to get my 9 year old to proof read all my posts


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks guys. sent to John email with images. Will see

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The two photos are from the same joint of the first tank I ever built, in the mid 60s, when I was 15. It is still in use although there was a ten year period where it was stored in an unheated garage. As you can see the edge at the bottom shifted. By the time I saw this, the silicone had already set. As bad as the joint is, it is still holding water after 45 years. Take from this what you will. One day I will probably disassemble and redo. This is almost a cube of about 30 gallons. The back and bottom are tempered glass from the front of a TV, and I bought the front and side pieces. The glass is 1/4" thick.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you Bill. Appreciate your time for posting images

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

